# [AppleScript] iTunes



## Clarusad (29 Mai 2010)

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce qui ne va pas dans le script suivant :
	
	



```
property Selections : ""
property this_track : ""
property old_track : ""
property File_path : ""
property new_track : ""

on run
	with timeout of (60 * 60) seconds
		tell application "iTunes"
			set Selections to selection
			if Selections is {} then
				display alert "Sélectionnez un fichier !"
			else
				repeat with this_track in Selections
					set old_track to (a reference to selection)
					set File_path to location of old_track
					set new_track to item 1 of (convert old_track)
					copy new_track to user playlist "Tempo"
					delete old_track
				end repeat
			end if
		end tell
		tell application "Finder" to move File_path to trash
	end timeout
end run
```
Le problème, c'est qu'un lancement du script (via le menu script d'iTunes), ce dernier me répond "Délai dépassé pour un AppleEvent".

1) Pourquoi me dit-il ça alors que j'ai mis la clause "timeout" ???
2) Pourquoi il lance la conversion, mais n'exécute pas la suite du script ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## maquelle (19 Février 2011)

Je relance ce sujet plutôt ancien afin de savoir si tu as trouvé la réponse à ton problème.

Etant en train de faire un script similaire au tiens, j'ai exactement le même problème.
Etrangement celui-ci ne se pose que lorsque je lance le script depuis le menu script d'iTunes et non lorsque je le lance depuis l'éditeur de script.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

maquelle a dit:


> J
> Etrangement celui-ci ne se pose que lorsque je lance le script depuis le menu script d'iTunes


C'est un bug avec certaines commandes comme convert lorsqu'il est lancé dans le menu Scripts de Itunes.
La solution est d'enregistrer le script au format *Application*.


----------



## maquelle (19 Février 2011)

Super.
Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide.
Je teste dès demain et je reviens vous dire si tout est ok.


----------



## maquelle (20 Février 2011)

Effectivement ça fonctionne impeccable.
Merci beaucoup


----------

